# Поиск и предложение работы > Работа в Москве и московской области > Ищу работу >  ищу работу хоть зайкой, хоть белочкой)))))

## wUk

Что-то туго с работой))) могу на заменах певицей или ведущей или сразу два в одном флаконе...мой сайт...там и услышите и увидите))) http://vika-prazdnik.ucoz.ru/ ...жду предложений))) :Smile3:

----------


## tolyanich

Сайт по  ссылке не работает.  Напишите  здесь контактный телефон или  тема не будет  иметь  смысла на  существование.

----------


## Гaмаюн

Толяныч, сайт работает нормально, просто девушка немного неправильно написала, вот правильный адрес http://vika-prazdnik.ucoz.ru/  заходи и увидишь симпатичного зеленоглазого бельчонка, или зайчика, уж как договоришься  :Taunt: , а в первом сообщении исправь - удали от адреса символы "...жду" и будет все открываться.

----------


## tolyanich

> Толяныч, сайт работает нормально,


Сайт работает нормально, сайт  по ссылке не работает  :Grin:  "Жду" не заметил 



> удали от адреса символы "...жду" и будет все открываться


.
Как исправлять  ссылки  я   в курсе Лёш :Aga: 
Ты лучше белочку научи  как ссылку можно делать  так, как у тебя или у меня в автоподписи :Grin:

----------


## wUk

Спасибо мальчики))))немного накосячила))))))буду учиться))))

----------


## Гaмаюн

> Ты лучше белочку научи как ссылку можно делать так, как у тебя или у меня в автоподписи


 Толя, я таким вещам по интернету не могу научить, только при личном контакте :Yes4: , а белочка даже город проживания не указала ... ну как таким поможешь :Grin:

----------


## Annon

> Толя, я таким вещам по интернету не могу научить, только при личном контакте, а белочка даже город проживания не указала ... ну как таким поможешь


Но но...
И город знаем,и ссылки вставлять научим...
Налетели, умники... :Taunt:

----------


## Гaмаюн

> Но но...
> И город знаем,и ссылки вставлять научим...
> Налетели, умники...


 Саша, в одной хорошей пестне поётся "молодым везде у нас дорога". Ты бы эта ... уступил дорогу :Grin:

----------


## Annon

> Саша, в одной хорошей пестне поётся "молодым везде у нас дорога". Ты бы эта ... уступил дорогу


 А вот щас как Юльке позвоню... и ссылочку на этот пост))))
От она те ускорение придаст... на устУпленной дороге)))))))))
И, кстати,хто тебе сказал, шо ты - молодой??? Бряхняяяяя))))).

----------


## Гaмаюн

Ну чё сразу тяжелым минометом то лупить, ... я всё понял ... сошёл с лыжни, если чё я тут за кустиком курю :Blush2:

----------


## Annon

Маладэц Альоша! Фсё прально сделал)))))).

----------


## Benya

Ну вы комики!!! :)))

----------


## wUk

Ой, как интересненько)))))а про работу мальчики....про работу??))))))

----------


## Annon

> Ой, как интересненько)))))а про работу мальчики....про работу??))))))


Викуль, как только, так сразу перезвякаю)))

----------

